# Bigest of all



## jd0459 (May 28, 2007)

Can any one tell me the bigest tanker ever built


----------



## janbonde (Jun 19, 2005)

If you type largest tanker in the world in the search forums box on the right of the page you will find a thread on this subject


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

JD, try *this one*


----------



## jd0459 (May 28, 2007)

*Bigest*

Thanks Tonga Had A Look At This Girl Big Lass With Not Meany Men


----------

